# girlfriend and piranhas



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

What it says your girl for the piranhas gyes?how she feels where you deal with fishes? A friend to me says that his girl they liked piranhas and took also this.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

do you mean does your girlfriend also like piranhas? my girlfriend doesnt, she thinks they are boring and evil.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

my girl loves them!! she loves watching them feed, mind u they are fun to watch at such a young age! ( the p's that is, dont getthe wrong idea!!! )

ian


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

mine hates them. but shes stuck with me and them.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

mine also thinks theyre boring, dont do anything, and are pussey cats! she always tries to scare them so they show some emotion...

i think she'd prefer an active serra or something... or something evil like snakeheads

however, she's also the type who makes puffer fish bloat up.... which as we know is bad for them.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

my girl likes them cause they are cool but HATES how much time i spend on p-fury learnign how to better care fo rthem and help others,andhow much i spent on tank stuff for them.

she once said choose me or them and i said the Ps cause at least i know where they are at all times.


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

What it says your girl for the piranhas gyes?how she feels where you deal with fishes? A friend to me says that his girl they liked piranhas and took also this.

---> no offense man, but i honestly dont understand your post/message

but to add what the others said, my girlfriend also hates my Ps, i think that she's a little jealous because im spending for cash and time for them..


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ /\







at some of the comments above.

My girlfriend doesn't like mine either. She thinks they are evil and ugly. She also doesn't like that fact that i feed them live food sometimes (get this....once a month). I once threw a june bug in front of her and she was really upset. She likes all animals.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

killerbee said:


> /\ /\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol and that junebug coulda done so much with its life :laugh:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

My wife likes all my fish.......


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> my girl likes them cause they are cool but HATES how much time i spend on p-fury learnign how to better care fo rthem and help others,andhow much i spent on tank stuff for them.
> 
> [snapback]1055034[/snapback]​


true







My girl is the exact same way besides the choosing part.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

corbypete said:


> mine also thinks theyre boring, dont do anything, and are pussey cats! she always tries to scare them so they show some emotion...
> [snapback]1055011[/snapback]​


That's a perfect description of my GF. She loves my Green Terror. She is always pressuring me to sell the p's and get more cichlids.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

i must admit I was tempted when I saw a soley adult cichlid tank today, they were all so friendly I wanted to take them all home....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My fiance says she likes 'em, and thinks it's pretty cool to see my altuvei charge my finger through the glass, but whenever she gets mad at me she claims that I care more about the fish than I do her. 
She knows this isn't true, she just says it. (She's Italian/Spanish... ya know...)

Last time I bought a couple piranhas (2 piraya) I told her I bought them for her.
I thought that might have a positive effect, but it didn't.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

my gf thinks my piranha sucked, but my cousins are cool. i think im giving up the p's and forcusing on my red devil cause he s so much cooler


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I told my GF that I bought her a Diamond....turns out it was really a Diamond Rhom (Fluffy)

She still likes my fish despite my joking though


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

chomp chomp said:


> I told my GF that I bought her a Diamond....turns out it was really a Diamond Rhom (Fluffy)
> 
> She still likes my fish despite my joking though
> [snapback]1055750[/snapback]​


That s funny


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

chomp chomp said:


> I told my GF that I bought her a Diamond....turns out it was really a Diamond Rhom (Fluffy)
> 
> She still likes my fish despite my joking though
> [snapback]1055750[/snapback]​


I like that.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

my lady gets pissed when i feed them and shes not around. but i still get crap for bein a fish nerd, ha!


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

The blond hair girls looks like it piranhas.both looks dangerous :rasp:


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

tweekie said:


> do you mean does your girlfriend also like piranhas? my girlfriend doesnt, she thinks they are boring and evil.
> [snapback]1054973[/snapback]​










My girlfriend feels the same way.... She only puts up with them because of me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I could care less what she thinks.....this is one of my hobbies......however, I think she likes my fish, just not how much time/money I spend on them.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> my lady gets pissed when i feed them and shes not around. but i still get crap for bein a fish nerd, ha!
> [snapback]1055828[/snapback]​


I get so much sh*t for being a fish nerd.









My gf doesn't really care too much about them. She is curious ever once and a while, but she generally just dismisses them and laughs it off.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

my girl thinks they are boring yet i catch her looking into the tank all the time and loves to feed them......... i dont get it


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

my girl couldnt care less


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

ok.piranhas is the first or the girlfried?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

get a girlfriend that loves piranha


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

yea man,but i asked who is first.Piranhas or girlfriend.I say P I R







A N H A S


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't have a girlfriend, but my family has liked my piranha in the past.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Amfodraminos said:


> What it says your girl for the piranhas gyes?how she feels where you deal with fishes? A friend to me says that his girl they liked piranhas and took also this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amfodraminos said:


> The blond hair girls looks like it piranhas.both looks dangerous :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amfodraminos said:


> ok.piranhas is the first or the girlfried?
> [snapback]1071259[/snapback]​


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Amfodraminos said:
> 
> 
> > What it says your girl for the piranhas gyes?how she feels where you deal with fishes? A friend to me says that his girl they liked piranhas and took also this.
> ...


I concur.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

the wife loves em she will not let me get rid and have a rhom







is that selfish or what


----------



## siggy (Jun 11, 2005)

seriously Amfro, u speakin english??


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

siggy said:


> seriously Amfro, u speakin english??
> [snapback]1071921[/snapback]​


He's trying to, don't discourage him from posting in this forum.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

mine loves em espeacially when they eat


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I could care less what she thinks.....this is one of my hobbies......however, I think she likes my fish, just not how much time/money I spend on them.
> [snapback]1058605[/snapback]​










Same here it is my passion not hers I let her get a ciclid for her tank now she wants only ciclids says P's are boring I said they just don't know you seriously is it me or do your guys fish come out when you are alone and then you go to show off how out going they are and they hide from your guest.


----------



## siggy (Jun 11, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> siggy said:
> 
> 
> > seriously Amfro, u speakin english??
> ...


You're right, sorry about that


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

I am greek man.I speak english little.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

My ex thought I was obsessed with fishes....they can never realize its a hobby..


----------

